# Canon EOS-1D X Review - Fred Miranda



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-eos-1d-x-review-fred-miranda/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/08/canon-eos-1d-x-review-fred-miranda/"></a></div>
<strong>From FredMiranda.com


</strong><a href="http://www.fredmiranda.com" target="_blank">Fred Miranda</a> has posted his review of the Canon EOS-1D X. I always find his reviews easy to read and quite detailed in real world situations.</p>
<p><strong>Conclusion </strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Overall, the 1D X is a very versatile camera. When you shoot with it, you feel like it can handle anything. Combined with ultra wide-angle lenses, the 1D X captures amazing full frame landscape photos. It does costs more and has less resolution than the Canon 5D Mark III (Read our Canon 5D Mark III vs Nikon D800 review), but you’ll get great dynamic range, less banding, and body that you can take anywhere under any conditions. Sports and action shooters have found a match made in heaven. Only time will tell if other realms of photography will embrace it too.</p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.fredmiranda.com/1dx-review/" target="_blank">Read the full review</a></strong></p>
<p>Buy the Canon EOS-1D X at: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA1DX.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Y3T1AI/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005Y3T1AI&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/24696/product_name/Canon+EOS-1D+X+Digital+SLR+Camera+%28Body+Only%29+" target="_blank">Norman Camera</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## JR (Aug 31, 2012)

Very good read. Thanks.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for posting, He confirms my findings. What a camera this is. No need for a mk2, I'm keeping this!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 1, 2012)

The 1DX is available now all over the place. I checked Adorama, B&H, Amazon, and Cameta Cameras all have at least 2 of them each. If anyone wasn't sure and now decided to buy one, I guess now would be the time. When the 1Ds3 came available everywhere, it lasted a bit and then you just couldn't find them anymore.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 1, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> ..you’ll get great dynamic range, less banding, ..



less banding, but still some. Dang!

after a quick look at the review I doubt I'll buy this camera for my needs, it doesn't do it for _me_.
It does do a heck of a lot of good stuff very well tho, undoubtedly this camera is gonna make a lot of shooters very happy.


----------



## traveller (Sep 1, 2012)

It's bizarre, apart from the forums Fred Miranda has been quiet for years , then suddenly in 2012 he seems to be back! Good thing too, as his reviews are a very good read. 

Andy Rouse is currently blogging from his Masi Mara migration shoot, where he's taken a 1D X + lenses instead of the Nikon setup that he switched to a few years back (following the 1D MkIII debacle): 

"For the camera buffs the 1DX locked on very well to the incoming birds, not all are sharp of course (they never are) but a good percentage are razor so that is very cool."

and in response to questions posted on his facebook page: 

"Of course I am getting questions about the 1DX. All I can say right now is that I am not noticing it is here, i.e. it is doing everything as it should without compromise. My images are 99% sharp, no matter how I try to mess it up, and the lenses are performing well. "

Worth visiting his website http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?link=blog for the photos, even if wildlife isn't your thing.


----------



## Skulker (Sep 2, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> useless test....
> 
> 
> not one picture taken with a lens cap on or in a pitch black room.... :



Absolutely

I'm thinking should I write an indignant post on here about how I am going to change to Nikon, or just demanding a full refund and replacement of every bit of kit I have ever bought off Canon.

So whats my problem? Well I saw a unicorn tap dancing but after composing the image, checking the ISO, checking it could not possibly be anything to do with a lack of skill on my part, I took the shot that was going to make me world famous, exceedingly rich and very attractive to women. However Canon have not put on a warning that you should remove the lens cap. 8) There was definitely grain visible in the image, but no unicorn!

I'm disgusted don't they realise that I have paid loads of dosh for a professional camera and I expect it to be fool proof?


----------



## Aglet (Sep 3, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> useless test....
> 
> not one picture taken with a lens cap on or in a pitch black room.... :



no kidding
apparently they haven't a sniff how to test electronics for baseline noise
shameful. Just shameful


----------



## Childeric (Sep 3, 2012)

Strange as it may seem, mine's AF works at f/8 (such as f5,6 lens plus 1,4 extender).

Did Mr Miranda try this ?


----------

